# Colnago EP Sale at CC



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in no way affiliated with them, just receive their emails. But if you are in the market for an EP, Colorado Cyclist have a bunch on sale for 2499.
Guess they got a bunch of Veltec's leftover stock..


----------



## Tony Nguyen (Sep 25, 2008)

gibson, thanks so much for posting this tidbit... i had been agonizing over the last few weeks between getting an EP or CX-1... and i found deals all over the place from craigslist, to ebay to overseas LBS and domestic LBS... it was nuts.. i'd find an EP but not in my ideal size, one that was ideal in size but not sloping, or others that were not in my ideal color... finally i was literally going to pull the trigger on a 50s CX-1 from international bicycle center (i think they also purchased a grip load of veltec stock and are blowing them out as well) when i decided to just randomly check this forum... and what do you know, i see this great deal from CC... so i got exactly what i was looking for... EP 50s in ST01... for a price that i have not seen any lower anywhere, not even on ebay! gibson, i have seen pics of your 50s STIT and it looks awesome and i figure mine is going to look very similar with record 10. man, im so relieved i don't have to worry about foreign exchange issues, possible duties or checking for the best deals anymore... time to relax and wait for my shipment to come in!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats great!
Yeah, I've seen the sale prices at IBC and R&A, ranging from about 2899 - 3500 for C50's, etc.
I've been keeping an eye out for either a C50 or EP in a 54 standard (non-sloping) geometry, but no luck so far.
I've delt with Colorado Cyclist many times in the past, and they've always been great (Excel Sports has always been good to me as well).

Post pics when you get yours!!


----------



## cervelo-van (Aug 29, 2008)

What is the difference between a Sloping and Standard Geometry on the Colnago?
Also, is the EP really more of Sprinter bike?


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> I'm in no way affiliated with them, just receive their emails. But if you are in the market for an EP, Colorado Cyclist have a bunch on sale for 2499.
> Guess they got a bunch of Veltec's leftover stock..


 Thanks for the tip. I just bought the 52s in black/white.. It's very ironc..I tested this frame in this color today while on vacation. It was a 54s ( it was too big) It's so fast and smooth. Crazy thing is, I tested it on a brick steet and was amazed how it soaked up the bumps. I was wearing blue jeans and still could not really feel much vibration from the road...


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

cervelo-van said:


> What is the difference between a Sloping and Standard Geometry on the Colnago?
> Also, is the EP really more of Sprinter bike?



Don't be fooled, the EP and the C50 are both plenty stiff, and either will be great in a sprint, or great as a long riding bike. The ride is more dependent on rider position, wheels, tire pressure, etc.

The sloping geo is just that, sloping top tube. It just depends what look you like more.
As an example, a '50' sloper is equivalent to a 54 standard..


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

man.. i wish i didnt come in here now ill feel way too tempted.!


----------

